# mobile odin



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello all. I have been doing some testing and making some mistakes with my phone, and sometimes I find myself needing to get into Odin to redo my recovery and stuff like that. I am not always around my laptop that has everything I need on it and I was told about mobile Odin. I have downloaded it from media fire a few times, but it say my device is not compatible. I have a cspire galaxy showcase that was running the ics until earlier today when I messed my phone up by accident and I could not load any rooms or anything. I really need to get a working mobile Odin that is compatible. Is there anyone out there that can shine some light on this subject for me?


----------



## miami slim (Nov 19, 2011)

Eldenmisty said:


> Hello all. I have been doing some testing and making some mistakes with my phone, and sometimes I find myself needing to get into Odin to redo my recovery and stuff like that. I am not always around my laptop that has everything I need on it and I was told about mobile Odin. I have downloaded it from media fire a few times, but it say my device is not compatible. I have a cspire galaxy showcase that was running the ics until earlier today when I messed my phone up by accident and I could not load any rooms or anything. I really need to get a working mobile Odin that is compatible. Is there anyone out there that can shine some light on this subject for me?


As far as I can tell [root] Mobile ODIN Pro developed by Chainfire in the market is a proprietary application that retails for $4.99. They continue to add compatibility to new devices sadly, Chainfire has not got around to adding the SCH-1500 yet. Out of respect to Chainfire, I don't see anybody "hacking" this apk to work with other devices you can email Chainfire (like I have) and ask him to add the Sch-1500 [email protected] hope this helps


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

None of the 1500 line is supported by Mobile Odin yet. For now keep a computer close by...


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

I sent chain a dumpfile a couple months back trying to get our device supported. The problem is all of the devices on the list ahead of ours to get supported first.


----------

